# Mechanic wanted



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Looking for a skilled and experienced mechanic. If you are capable of being responsible for a large fleet of equipment and have good organizational and communication skills this would be a great opportunity for you. Duties would not only include maintenance of our fleet, it would also include generating and performing work on trucks, trailers, loaders, etc. owned by other companies who do not have the facility or expertise to work on their own equipment.

We have the facility to perform just about everything imaginable related to the maintenance, repair and fabrication to lawn, landscape and snow equipment which is located in Wixom Michigan.

If you would like to be considered for this position please send your resume to [email protected]


----------

